# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  Help me!

## ajayb143

मेरी उम्र ३१ साल है और अविवाहित हु १ साल पहले तक मैं अपने आप समय पर उत्तेजित हो जाता था फिल्मों , या किसी को देख कर कभी उसकी इमेज बन जाती थी उससे भी दिमाग कल्पना बना लेता था और  अच्छे से हस्थमैथुन कर लेता था लेकिन फिर जीवन में कुछ तनाव बढ़ गया जिससे में पहले की तरह हर किसी बात से उत्तेजित नही होता था घर में पड़ा रहता था शायद बेरोजगार  भी हूँ शायद इस वजह से. लेकिन अब दिमाग भी कल्पना नहीं कर पता अश्लील चीज़ों को देखकर भी दिमाग पहले  तरह उत्तेजित नही हो पा रहा है।  और आजकल नयी प्रॉब्लम ये हो  रही है कुछ दिनों से पेट में पानी भरा भरा सा फील होता है पेशाब जाता हु तो खुल भी हो रहा है। हस्थमैथुन किया तो  ऐसा लगा की पेशाब की तीव्रता के कारन जल्दी हो गया और पानी की तरह ?? समाधान बताये

----------


## pkpasi

> मेरी उम्र ३१ साल है और अविवाहित हु १ साल पहले तक मैं अपने आप समय पर उत्तेजित हो जाता था फिल्मों , या किसी को देख कर कभी उसकी इमेज बन जाती थी उससे भी दिमाग कल्पना बना लेता था और  अच्छे से हस्थमैथुन कर लेता था लेकिन फिर जीवन में कुछ तनाव बढ़ गया जिससे में पहले की तरह हर किसी बात से उत्तेजित नही होता था घर में पड़ा रहता था शायद बेरोजगार  भी हूँ शायद इस वजह से. लेकिन अब दिमाग भी कल्पना नहीं कर पता अश्लील चीज़ों को देखकर भी दिमाग पहले  तरह उत्तेजित नही हो पा रहा है।  और आजकल नयी प्रॉब्लम ये हो  रही है कुछ दिनों से पेट में पानी भरा भरा सा फील होता है पेशाब जाता हु तो खुल भी हो रहा है। हस्थमैथुन किया तो  ऐसा लगा की पेशाब की तीव्रता के कारन जल्दी हो गया और पानी की तरह ?? समाधान बताये


भाई आप सरसो के तेल से दोनो हाथो से अपने लिंग पर नीचे से ऊपर की ओर रोजाना 10 से 20 मिनट मालिश करे जल्द ही असर होगा| शुरुआत मे थोडी परेशानी हो सकती है किंतु जल्द ही असर होगा| आपकी पेट की समस्या गैस के कारण है जोकि सभी बीमारियों की जड है इसके लिए भोजन मे हींग का प्रयोग शुऊ करे और खाने मे बादी चीजो का परहेज करें| आप हस्तमैथुन कम कर दे|

----------

